# The Bell Tree Fair 2016: Wrap Up Information



## Justin (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello there! With all of The Bell Tree Fair's events, contests, and championships now closed, it's a good time to provide some of the information and dates people have been looking for.

As we are providing some of this earlier than normal, changes to dates and times are still possible. This post reflects current plans as of now at least to give you a heads up on everything.


*Contest and Tournament Winners*

*All five of our public contest polls are currently scheduled to close on Wednesday, August 31st at 7:00PM Fair Time.* Assuming everything goes as planned, *we will have the Closing Ceremony post featuring all of the winners live sometime later in the day on Wednesday*. You can expect prizes to be distributed on Wednesday or Thursday.

In the somewhat likely possibility of a contest tie, this may be delayed by a day or so as we conduct tiebreaker polls for ~24 hours. We'd really like to avoid this though, so *please go vote in the contests right now if you haven't yet!* There are many, many possible ties I'd love to not deal with!


*Event Staff Favorites*

Some of our most recently closed events currently have pending staff favorites to pick and reward. These events are *Chopped!*, *Paint the Night*, and *Bucket of Paint*. A raffle pick is set for *Scavenger Hunt* as well. Keep an eye on their respective threads as the event hosts will be posting the winners soon! *These can be expected anytime between now and Wednesday.*


*TBT Fair Shop Closing*

*The Fair Shop is currently scheduled to completely close on Monday, September 5th Tuesday, September 6th at 7:00PM Fair Time.* Any tickets not spent by when the Shop closes then can be assumed as lost into the abyss FOREVER! *This is your last chance to purchase any collectibles, or enter any raffles.*


*TBT Fair Raffles*

*All of the raffles in the Fair Shop are currently scheduled to close with the rest of the Shop on Monday, September 5th Tuesday, September 6th at 7:00PM Fair Time.* The winners of these raffles will be drawn and announced later in the day.


*Collectible Restocks*

We'll be holding two collectible restocks in the Fair Shop of the following items: Black Feather, White Feather, Pink Feather, Purple Feather, and Star Glow Wand. *These items will only be available for purchase by the first, second, and third winners of the contests and tournaments.*

*The winner-exclusive restocks are currently scheduled for Saturday, September 3rd at 3:00PM Fair Time and Sunday, September 4th at 3:00AM Fair Time.*

*Any remaining collectibles still left unsold afterwards will be available to everyone at 7:00PM Fair Time on Sunday, September 4th.*


*Non-Collectible Prize Claiming*

*If you purchased a non-collectible prize from the Fair Shop or win one from a raffle, you can expect a PM from Jeremy sometime next week including a link where you can submit relevant details we need.* For prizes being mailed, this will include your shipping address; for other digital prizes, this will include your NNID's region.

All of these details will be handled by Jeremy, so please contact him if you need any help or questions about the process.


See you soon with The Bell Tree Fair 2016 Closing Ceremony coming soon later this week!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for the announcement. At the same time, I should be ready to publish my TBT Fair review any time.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 29, 2016)

Who made that art in your banner? It's the most beautiful thing I've seen from anyone on this site.


----------



## Justin (Aug 29, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Who made that art in your banner? It's the most beautiful thing I've seen from anyone on this site.



Like most of the graphics in this year's Fair, that's from the incredible Laudine!


----------



## Tensu (Aug 29, 2016)

Justin said:


> Like most of the graphics in this year's Fair, that's from the incredible Laudine!



Laudine really did a great job with the graphics. This year's fair was beautiful


----------



## Heyden (Aug 30, 2016)

will there be any other opportunities to get tickets anymore or is it done for good


----------



## Justin (Aug 30, 2016)

Heyden said:


> will there be any other opportunities to get tickets anymore or is it done for good



If you entered one of the events with staff favorites still to come, you'll probably want to wait for those as they will receive around five tickets or so usually. Same for anyone in the contest polls, or placed in a tournament. Otherwise, I don't think there will be any other opportunities to earn tickets.

I do feel for anyone like you who is one away from a milestone, but say if we then gave everyone one more... then it'd just suck for the people who are two away right now and are now only one more away. Kind of a fool's game to play in my opinion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2016)

I have written my TBT Fair 2016 review. Would you like to read it when I publish it? It goes under the StarFall Press.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)

That shop banner though LOL! <3

And yeah I will probably wait to see if I get a staff favorite from either bucket or paint the night before I spend cause idek I don't think I will be able to be on for the restock nor get a good amount of tickets for those other things i want anyways.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2016)

It was a fun event, thanks! I didn't win anything (and probably won't), but I'm super happy I got nominated 8)

I got some cool collectibles and sold my wands for like 7k IM RICH OMFGG AHAHAH I WANT TO BUY EVERYTHING and even bagged myself an awesome prize pack...can't wait 'till it comes in the post aah

So thanks to everyone that organized it / helped out. My first summer fair was successful I would say...  ^-^


----------



## Sholee (Aug 30, 2016)

Justin said:


> I do feel for anyone like you who is one away from a milestone, but say if we then gave everyone one more... then it'd just suck for the people who are two away right now and are now only one more away. Kind of a fool's game to play in my opinion.



Is there anyway to have an 1 ticket raffle for the animated wand? So at least people with leftovers can still use it in someway?


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 30, 2016)

Sholee said:


> Is there anyway to have an 1 ticket raffle for the animated wand? So at least people with leftovers can still use it in someway?



oooh yeah, more raffle please!!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 30, 2016)

Sholee said:


> Is there anyway to have an 1 ticket raffle for the animated wand? So at least people with leftovers can still use it in someway?



That would be a cool way to use random extra tickets.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2016)

Sholee said:


> Is there anyway to have an 1 ticket raffle for the animated wand? So at least people with leftovers can still use it in someway?



I would rather put my remaining ticket in a raffle to win a group add-on so I can start a group on TBT. I already lost every chance to get a crescent moon wand as I don't see that or the other glow wands coming back, and I don't want to spend 42,000 TBT on an add-on when there is not as much TBT in circulation anymore.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 30, 2016)

Sholee said:


> Is there anyway to have an 1 ticket raffle for the animated wand? So at least people with leftovers can still use it in someway?



Yes I think is such a great idea! Because I can't buy anything with three tickets and I'd love to win a wand


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I would rather put my remaining ticket in a raffle to win a group add-on so I can start a group on TBT. I already lost every chance to get a crescent moon wand as I don't see that or the other glow wands coming back, and I don't want to spend 42,000 TBT on an add-on when there is not as much TBT in circulation anymore.



Just post once a day for 114 years, and you'll have 42,000TBT in no time >.> 

Stop complaining smh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Just post once a day for 114 years, and you'll have 42,000TBT in no time >.>
> 
> Stop complaining smh



I'm not complaining. I'm not even sounding whiny.

114 years? I don't even know if I could live that long.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not complaining. I'm not even sounding whiny.
> 
> 114 years? I don't even know if I could live that long.



It's a joke. It's a crazy price lmao.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

tfw you only have 8 tickets and nothing in the store is that cheap except for the fair badge but you already have on of those


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 30, 2016)

Tonic said:


> tfw you only have 8 tickets and nothing in the store is that cheap except for the fair badge but you already have on of those



raffle ticket time!!


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 30, 2016)

Tonic said:


> tfw you only have 8 tickets and nothing in the store is that cheap except for the fair badge but you already have on of those



aaH that feeling when you'RE 1 TICKET AWAY


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 30, 2016)

That's an amazing banner. Sad I missed entering three contests because I was dumb. xD


----------



## Zane (Aug 30, 2016)

save justin from the contest ties


----------



## Justin (Aug 30, 2016)

Zane said:


> save justin from the contest ties



please

i need to sleep

23 days and counting


----------



## Tensu (Aug 30, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> aaH that feeling when you'RE 1 TICKET AWAY



Someone help us


----------



## mintellect (Aug 30, 2016)

"Pretty much everything is a tie so please just vote for the love of Lord Isabelle"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> aaH that feeling when you'RE 1 TICKET AWAY



Yup :,)


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 30, 2016)

Justin said:


> please
> 
> i need to sleep
> 
> 23 days and counting



don't come crine ta us-- during that vacation you just took, you should have gotten sleep instead of all that wild latenight partying!


----------



## N a t (Aug 30, 2016)

Tfw, you missed the whole fair, even though you were at the opening ceremony


----------



## thedragmeme (Aug 30, 2016)

Not much you can do with 3 tickets IM afraid


----------



## Meliara (Aug 31, 2016)

Has the date been chosen for the distribution of the moon wands? Still crossing my fingers it's before the shop closes... Please oh pleeeease?


----------



## Justin (Aug 31, 2016)

Meliara said:


> Has the date been chosen for the distribution of the moon wands? Still crossing my fingers it's before the shop closes... Please oh pleeeease?



I'll probably do them in the day or so following the Closing Ceremony thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2016)

So what plan do you have for the one-ticket raffle? Is it like last year's?


----------



## piske (Aug 31, 2016)

I would just like to say thank you to the admins, mods and project team for a wonderful event! thank you for your creativity, time and care in providing us with something so complete and worthwhile to participate in, with it being super fun on top of that! THANK YOU!


----------



## Holla (Aug 31, 2016)

Any ideas if there's anything we can do with our extra tickets? I remember hearing something about being able to exchange them for a bit of bells in the past. 

I'd just hate my 2 tickets to go to complete waste. :/


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 31, 2016)

I have 4 tickets and it's killing me that I don't have one more to use them on something.


----------



## Justin (Aug 31, 2016)

pechue said:


> I would just like to say thank you to the admins, mods and project team for a wonderful event! thank you for your creativity, time and care in providing us with something so complete and worthwhile to participate in, with it being super fun on top of that! THANK YOU!



Thank you for your kind words. 



Apple2012 said:


> So what plan do you have for the one-ticket raffle? Is it like last year's?





Holla said:


> Any ideas if there's anything we can do with our extra tickets? I remember hearing something about being able to exchange them for a bit of bells in the past.
> 
> I'd just hate my 2 tickets to go to complete waste. :/





Pokemanz said:


> I have 4 tickets and it's killing me that I don't have one more to use them on something.



Patience my sunflowers...


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 31, 2016)

^^sunflowers??


Is this a hint to the next flower collectible?? I don't remember them being in ACNL!


----------



## Justin (Aug 31, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> ^^sunflowers??
> 
> 
> Is this a hint to the next flower collectible?? I don't remember them being in ACNL!



Please don't remind I have to do flowers later too...

goodbyecruelworld


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 31, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> ^^sunflowers??
> 
> 
> Is this a hint to the next flower collectible?? I don't remember them being in ACNL!


----------



## N a t (Aug 31, 2016)

Justin said:


> Please don't remind I have to do flowers later too...
> 
> goodbyecruelworld


BUWAHAHA, BRING ME MY FLOWERSSSS

I'm gonna be up all night waitin for ya'll to announce them. No slackin 

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. Where are my Jacob's Ladders? HUH? WHERE?

P.S.S. Love ya'll, thanks for all the hard work and awesome pixels<3


----------



## Zane (Aug 31, 2016)

omg did you guys let a tie happen

(all those entries for 'design your town' were so close that was crazy :0)


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 31, 2016)

Ahh! The only things I can buy are the two raffles, and while they are cool, I'm trying to live a more... Minimalistic life. Plus, I hate raffles. All I want is a feather... Or a glow wand.


----------

